# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie en klachten

## fieke36

Hallo,

Heb is een vraagje over mijn depressie en alle klachten die ik heb want kan bij dokters en specialisten niets meer gaan doen , die steken alles op depressie.
Hier een opsomming van mijn klachten:

- elke dag buikpijn, veel lucht in de darmen, niet kunnen gaan en dan weer wel, jaren geleden dachten ze chronisch ulserosa maar dan weer niet, toen had ik veel bloed in de stoelgang maar sinds ik terug rook is er nooit meer een ontsteking terug gekomen, ben dus heel bang om te stoppen. Ook geen lactose of gluten intolerantie.
- elke dag heel moe heel het jaar door, zo moe dat ik niet meer kan, druk op de ogen en druk i mijn hoofd, geen pijn maar een duwend gevoel.
- vaak spierpijnen in mijn benen maar ook rugpijnen en nekpijnen.
- hyperventilatie 
- hoge bloeddruk
- vaak moeten plassen ook tijdens de nacht

Nu ik neem al cymbalta en xanax en beta blokkers maar dit nu al gedurende jaren en niks helpt voldoende om me beter te voelen.

Iemand die hier toch een lichtje kan brengen in mijn eindeloze zoektocht of weet wat ik kan doen?
Ben de zoektocht wat beu en eigenlijk al lang ten einde raad.

Groetjes
Fieke

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Fieke,

De meeste klachten die je hierboven beschrijft zijn toch wel typisch voor een depressie....
-darmproblemen
-druk op ogen en in hoofd
-moe,spierpijnen
...dit hoort vaak bij een depressie..van de andere kan ik het niet met zekerheid zeggen.

Als je al jaren cymbalta neemt kan het echter zijn dat deze antidepressiva te licht geworden is voor jou..dat is één mogelijkheid.

Als ik jou was zou ik eens raad vragen aan een psycholoog of psychiater,
die hebben namelijk véél meer verstand van depressies en de verschillende anti-depressiva dan artsen en dokters!!
Ook lijkt me voor jou fysiotherapie niet slecht...leren je lichaam minder 'op te spannen',want ik vermoed dat je dit onbewust doet (ik spreek uit ervaring  :Wink: ).

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan???
Ik had een tiental jaar geleden ook een erg zware depressie die redelijk lang heeft geduurd...nadien hebben ze me de diagnose 'Chronisch Vermoeidheid Syndroom' gegeven...dit is een 'uitsluitingsziekte'..als ze verder niets vinden en je voldoet aan de meeste CVS-criteria.
Ik heb nog steeds het gevoel dat het géén CVS is maar iets anders...maar ja; eens je de 'stempel' hebt opgedrukt gekregen hé ?!?!?!!!

Blijf zelf naar verbeterende methodes zoeken meid (relaxatie-therapie,ontspannende hobby's,....) een arts is maar een arts...als je wilt genezen komt het meeste werk van jezelf uit,voor de arts ben je maar een nummer is mijn mening!

Sterkte en ga ervoor meid!!
liefs Ag Xx

----------


## fieke36

hoi,

Bedankt voor je reactie, ik denk het ook ze dat het allemaal stress en depressie is maar toch je zoekt een rede voor al je medische problemen he omdat ze er wel zijn en je leven zo belemmeren. Ik weet het allemaal niet, en pobleem is ik ben alleenstaande mama en heb niks hulp, geen familie die me helpt en mijn ex doet echt ni zoveel ook omdat hij nogal ver woont dus ik doe alles al 11 jaar alleen en heb geen tijd voor mezelf kan hier trouwens niet zomaar weg want kan de kinderen niet alleen laten en die moeten naar her en der gebracht worden, dan nog gaan werken, soms zie ik niks meer zitten en ja voor ontspanning heb je wel hulp nodig om de kinderen op te vangen.
Ik vind het wel heel lief dat je een reactie hebt geplaatst, deed me echt deugd is te horen dat ik niet alleen sta. Dokter denkt ook al aan cvs maar ik weet het echt niet of het dat is want ik kan nog wel sporten en bij cvs kan dat ook niet meer.
Liefs
Fieke

----------


## katje45

Hallo Fieke,

Kan je niet met een of meer moeders afspreken om een keer op je kinderen te passen. Zodat jij jezelf kan ontspannen? Dat heeft een mens toch nodig en zo te lezen jij helemaal.
Verder zal ik als ik jou was zeker eerst allerlei lichamelijke dingen laten uitzoeken. Misschien kan de dokter beginnen met eerst een bloedonderzoek te doen.
Wens je heel veel sterkte!

----------


## fieke36

Hoi,

Merci om te antwoorden , ja bloedonderzoeken zijn er al geweest en er is niets te vinden, moesten ze iets vinden zou het beter zijn dan is het met een pilletje opgelost.
Ja wat opvang betreft mijn vriendinnen zitten niet met dat probleem want die zin allemaal wat ouder als ik en hebben dus al grotere kinderen, heb al vanalles ondernomen, proberen kindjes te laten komen, gevraagd of die oudere kunnen baby-sitten maar dat wil mijn dochter niet en trouwens is mij ook wat te duur, uitgaan is trouwens ook al te duur als alleenstaande mama. Tegenwoordig is het precies ieder voor zich, als ik is vraag mijn kinderen te kunnen ophalen ( mijn dochter gaat paardrijden en mij zoon speelt ijshockey) aan andere ouders krijg je van die blikken van los het zelf op en als ze het doen is het toch dik tegen hun zin. Ik sta echt voor alles alleen en ja ik vraag dat dan omdat ik net kan rijden omdat ik moet werken, wat is het met de mensen tegenwoordig?
Ik denk omdat ze voelen dat ik me niet echt goed voel ik dat ook uitstraal en ik mensen misschien ook afstoot al probeer ik tegen niemand iets te vertellen van mijn klachten.
Ik probeer echt niet te zagen daarom ben ik blij dat ik dat hier is kan doen zonder dat je een aansteller bent want ik zweer het ik voel me echt een wrak!
Thx. om me toch is te lezen en raad te geven.
Groetjes
Fieke

----------

